# Do rats snore?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Lately I'll occasionally hear something that sounds exactly like little ZZzzz.......ZZzzz.........ZZZzzzz......ZZzzz......Zzzz..... coming from the girl's cage. I'm almost positive it's Bijou, and it's always when they're all curled up sleeping.

Do they sometimes snore? I think I've heard one of my adult boys snoring a couple times too in the past.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

The only times I've heard noises in their sleep have been precursors of URIs. Toki and Blossom have both done it, but Blossom's was curable. I'd check them out at the vet, especially if you notice it while awake.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My fat rat does sound like a heavy breather, and is a deep sleeper.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hm.. I'll keep an eye on her to make sure it's not the start of a URI... Does anyone else have rats that snore while sleeping?


----------

